
SmartCities’s Cyber Security Role and Ethical Challenges - DyslexicAtheist
https://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2016/08/06/smartcitiess-cyber-security-role-and-ethical-challenges/
======
Caveman_Coder
> A smart-city architecture allows “better” information-sharing, strong
> identity management, better blanket surveillance as well as targeted
> surveillance, it benefits law-enforcement with better access to location
> tracking.

> In conclusion, one doesn’t have to wear a tinfoil hat to understand that
> these solutions will swing both ways. And some are going to get hurt. To all
> those who think smart-cities will liberate humanity from repressive regimes,
> please think again.

For a deeper perspective on this point, I'd highly recommend reading "The Net
Delusion" by Evgeny Morozov [1]. He focuses on the
moral/ethical/political/sociological aspects of modern technological change
and systems that other optimistic authors intentionally fail to cover.

> Smart cities implemented over complex self serving bureaucratic processes
> can become an electronic manifestation of stupidity written in code.

This sentence immediately reminded me of Kafka's "The Castle."

The future could be either empowering or oppressive, or both to some degree,
depending largely on how we legislatively control the technological systems
we're building.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Net-Delusion-Dark-Internet-
Freedom/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Net-Delusion-Dark-Internet-
Freedom/dp/1610391063)

